# Original Chinese Work



## micah9b2b (Feb 24, 2007)

I have acquired a piece of work that I think is an original. I have only found one website that gives me any info. The site only features 10 pieces for sale. Can anyone tell me where I can go to find out more?


----------



## gunnarfan (Feb 24, 2007)

originally made by a chinese person or in china? how about posting some pics and or referring to the site you had looked at. how about going to antiques roadshow or an auction house and having it appraised if thats what you are really asking for.


----------

